# 2014 NBC Cycling Schedule



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

NBC finally posted their 2014 cycling TV schedule but is continuing the trend of reduced coverage. Bummed that there's only a single recap show for Paris Nice. And why the heck broadcast the Arctic Race of Norway? 

Sunday, January 19
Tour Down Under Classic, 10:30 a.m., NBCSN

Tuesday, January 21
Tour Down Under Stage 1, 4:30 p.m., NBCSN

Wednesday, January 22
Tour Down Under Stage 2, 4:30 p.m., NBCSN

Thursday, January 23
Tour Down Under Stage 3, 4:30 p.m., NBCSN

Friday, January 24
Tour Down Under Stage 4, 4:30 p.m., NBCSN

Saturday, January 25
Tour Down Under Stage 5, 2 a.m., NBCSN

Sunday, January 26
Tour Down Under Stage 6, 11p.m., NBCSN

Sunday, February 9
Tour Down Under Highlight Show, 10 p.m., NBCSN

Sunday, March 2
Tour of Oman, 2 a.m., NBCSN

Sunday, March 16 
Paris Nice Recap Show, 5:30 p.m., NBCSN

Sunday, March 30
Criterium International, 2 a.m., NBCSN

Monday, April 14
Paris Roubaix,TBD, NBCSN

Tuesday, April 29
Fleche Wallonne, TBD, NBCSN

Wednesday, April 30
Liege Bastogne Liege, TBD, NBCSN

Tuesday, May 13
Amgen Tour of California Stage 3 Cutdown – San Jose to Mount Diablo, 10:30 p.m., NBCSN

Wednesday, May 14
Amgen Tour of California Stage 4 – Monterey to Cambria, 5 p.m., NBCSN
Stage 4 Cutdown, 10:30 p.m., NBCSN

Thursday, May 15
Amgen Tour of California Stage 5 – Pismo Beach to Santa Barbara, 5 p.m., NBCSN
Stage 5 Cutdown, 10:30 p.m., NBCSN

Friday, May 16
Amgen Tour of California Stage 6 – Santa Clarita to Mountain High, 5 p.m., NBCSN
Stage 6 Cutdown, 10:30 p.m., NBCSN

Saturday, May 17
Amgen Tour of California Stage 7 – Santa Clarita to Pasadena, 4:30 p.m., NBCSN
Stage 7 Cutdown, Midnight, NBCSN

Sunday, May 18
Amgen Tour of California Stage 8 – Thousand Oaks, 1 p.m., NBC
Stage 8 Same Day Delay, 4:30 p.m., NBCSN
Stage 8 Cutdown, Midnight, NBCSN

Sunday, June 1
Port Classics, 2 a.m., NBCSN

Sunday, June 8
Criterium Dauphine Libere Stage 1, Midnight, NBCSN

Monday, June 9
Criterium Dauphine Libere Stage 2, 6:30 p.m., NBCSN

Tuesday, June 10
Criterium Dauphine Libere Stage 3, 6:30 p.m., NBCSN

Wednesday, June 11
Criterium Dauphine Libere Stage 4, 6:30 p.m., NBCSN

Thursday, June 12
Criterium Dauphine Libere Stage 5, 6:30 p.m., NBCSN

Friday, June 13
Criterium Dauphine Libere Stage 6, 6:30 p.m., NBCSN

Saturday, June 14
Criterium Dauphine Libere Stage 7, 6 p.m., NBCSN

Sunday, June 15
Criterium Dauphine Libere Stage 8, 10:30 p.m., NBCSN

Saturday, July 5
Tour de France Stage 1 – Leeds to Harrogate, TBD, NBCSN

Sunday, July 6
Tour de France Stage 2 – York to Sheffield, TBD, NBCSN

Monday, July 7 
Tour de France Stage3 – Cambridge to London, TBD, NBCSN

Tuesday, July 8 
Tour de France Stage 4 – Le Touquet-Paris-Plage to Lille, TBD, NBCSN

Wednesday, July 9 
Tour de France Stage 5 – Ypres to Arenberg Porte du Hainaut, TBD, NBCSN

Thursday, July 10 
Tour de France Stage 6 – Arras to Reims, TBD, NBCSN

Friday, July 11 
Tour de France Stage 7 – Épernay to Nancy, TBD, NBCSN

Saturday, July 12 
Tour de France Stage 8 – Tomblaine to Gérardmer La Mauselaine, 8 a.m., NBC

Sunday, July 13 
Tour de France Stage 9 – Gérardmer to Mulhouse, TBD, NBCSN

Monday, July 14 
Tour de France Stage 10 – Mulhouse to La Planche des Belles Filles, TBD, NBCSN

Tuesday, July 15
Tour de France Rest Day

Wednesday, July 16 
Tour de France Stage 11 – Besançon to Oyonnax, TBD, NBCSN

Thursday, July 17 
Tour de France Stage 12 – Bourg-en-Bresse to Saint-Étienne, TBD, NBCSN

Friday, July 18 
Tour de France Stage 13 – Saint-Étienne to Chamrousse, TBD, NBCSN

Saturday, July 19 
Tour de France Stage 14 – Grenoble to Risoul, TBD, NBCSN

Sunday, July 20 
Tour de France Stage 15 – Tallard to Nîmes, TBD, NBCSN

Monday, July 21 
Tour de France Rest Day

Tuesday, July 22 
Tour de France Stage 16 – Carcassonne to Bagnères-de-Luchon, TBD, NBCSN

Wednesday, July 23 
Tour de France Stage 17 – Saint-Gaudens to Saint-Lary-Soulan Pla d’Adet, TBD, NBCSN

Thursday, July 24 
Tour de France Stage 18 – Pau to Hautacam, TBD, NBCSN

Friday, July 25 
Tour de France Stage 19 – Maubourguet Pays du Val d’Adour to Bergerac, TBD, NBCSN

Saturday, July 26 
Tour de France Stage 20 – Bergerac to Périgueux, TBD, NBCSN

Sunday, July 27 
Tour de France Stage 21 – Évry to Paris, TBD, NBCSN

Sunday, August 17
Pro Cycling Challenge Preview Show, 7 p.m., NBCSN

Monday, August 18
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 1 – Aspen Circuit Race, 4 p.m., NBCSN

Tuesday, August 19
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 2 – Aspen to Mt. Crested Butte, 3:30 p.m., NBCSN

Wednesday, August 20
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 3 – Gunnison to Monarch Mountain, 3:30 p.m., NBCSN

Thursday, August 21
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 4 – Colorado Springs Circuit Race, 3:30 p.m., NBCSN

Friday, August 22
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 5 – Woodland Park to Breckenridge, 3:30 p.m., NBCSN

Saturday, August 23
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 6 – Vail Individual Time Trial, 4:30 p.m., NBCSN

Sunday, August 24
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 7 – Boulder to Denver, 2 p.m., NBCSN
Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 7 – Boulder to Denver, 4 p.m., NBC

Tuesday, September 2
Artic Race of Norway, 11 p.m., NBCSN

Friday, September 21
Vuelta A Espana, 4 p.m., NBC

Friday, September 21
UCI Road Cycling Champs, 5 p.m., NBC

Sunday, October 12
Paris Tours, 1:30 p.m., NBCSN


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice, cycling is here!!!! Thanks for posting. I usually watch via cyclingfans.com or steephill.tv though.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

You got me all excited when I saw Wallone, Roubaix, and LBL in the list. Unfortunately the broadcasts are scheduled for a week or more after the races take place. :-(


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

I missed the time shift on the broadcast dates. Gee, I hope this is just a rough draft schedule.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting the schedule.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

NBCSN has major scheduling problems on the weekends because of Premier League Football (er, soccer). I see that Paris Roubaix on the Sunday is listed for their web-site which could be interesting. At least they are not in the running to show the World Cup - that would screw up the TdF coverage too.

Flanders is missing again.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll bet BeIN gets the the rest of the Ardennes, Tirreno, MSR, Pays Basque, the Giro, the Vuelta, Tour de Suisse and Lombardia. Can anyone confirm? I get both BeIN and NBCSN so I win either way.

Overall, as a (somewhat obessive) cycling fan I'm very pleased with the amount of coverage we get these days. The explosion of sports channels that need content here has made this a bit of a golden era for American cycling fans. Even semi-obscure stuff like 3 Days of DePanne, Quebec City (awesome race) and the Tour of Belgium got solid coverage last year here. 

In particular, I'm happy to see:
L-B-L, my personal favorite monument. It's gritty, blue color and Northern. I'd like to see more of the race, but given that the fireworks almost always happen on the homestretch, I'll take it.
Tons of coverage state-side. The Amgen ToC parcours looks much more interesting this year and the PCC is always a great watch. Even though it looks cut-down, I like seeing the Euros race in the states.
Every. Single. Stage. of the Tour. This has become usual in the past decade, but it doesn't make it any less awesome.
All of the Dauphine, a hugely underrated race.


----------

